# anybody going to sykes pier today?



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Thinking about going and trying my luck out at sykes today but not sure if it would be worth it . But would still like to go and see if anyone else is gonna be out there in the cold today. Shoot me a pm if you are gonna be out there maybe we can meet up and share fishing tips


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm going to try to get out there tonight. If I can't get out there today I'll probably go tomorrow to get on some bull reds


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

i'm going to Blame Odumbo & not go. What u fishing for Ice fish? I do need tips though . Good luck. Hear sheepies & reds are around.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If I weren't in Wisconsin right now I'd be out there with you tonight!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> If I weren't in Wisconsin right now I'd be out there with you tonight!


Yeah this cold snap should get the reds fired up! Hopefully you can get on some fish while you're up there.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> Yeah this cold snap should get the reds fired up! Hopefully you can get on some fish while you're up there.


Went out for smallies yesterday in the creek. Spool froze to the frame of my reel & I managed to get the world's largest birdsnest. That ended the fishing trip pretty quick... haha. Going out again tomorrow.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Well as it turned out i ended up not going out to sykes decided to hit mulat bayou with the girlfriend and take out the dingy boat with some live shrimp i trolled spoons and chatruse jigs the whole way out to the mouth of the bay and not a bite sat out by the edge of the sandbar out past the rocks tossed jigs had live shrimp on bottom not a bite for 3 hrs saw some birds diving on fish but didnt see any breaks or real action went to that spot and nothing . Ended up coming back in to get lunch and enjoy the rest of my day back at home with an 18 pack amd some laughs now we are making lunch for tomorrows trip to the huntin camp . Thinking bout going tomorrow someone pm if you decide to go out happy thanksgiving everyone yall be safe in the woods on the water and roads !!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Just got out here and the rods in the water. My buddy on the beach side said they just broke off a bull red. Hopefully I can get me one by the end of the night.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> Well as it turned out i ended up not going out to sykes decided to hit mulat bayou with the girlfriend and take out the dingy boat with some live shrimp i trolled spoons and chatruse jigs the whole way out to the mouth of the bay and not a bite sat out by the edge of the sandbar out past the rocks tossed jigs had live shrimp on bottom not a bite for 3 hrs saw some birds diving on fish but didnt see any breaks or real action went to that spot and nothing . Ended up coming back in to get lunch and enjoy the rest of my day back at home with an 18 pack amd some laughs now we are making lunch for tomorrows trip to the huntin camp . Thinking bout going tomorrow someone pm if you decide to go out happy thanksgiving everyone yall be safe in the woods on the water and roads !!!


Are you the guy that passed me in the channel while I was wading? If so shoot me a message and Ill try to help you out. I fish Mulat frequently.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Went out for smallies yesterday in the creek. Spool froze to the frame of my reel & I managed to get the world's largest birdsnest. That ended the fishing trip pretty quick... haha. Going out again tomorrow.


That's what you get for using bait casters.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats no birdsnest thats what i like to call eagles nest


----------

